# pieps vector



## CuZoCoX (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone out there using the new pieps vector beacon?? I have owned a Pieps DSP for several years which im perfectly happy with, but this new model from some of the previews im seeing is awesome except for the fact its powered with Lithium batteries ?!?!?!?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

CuZoCoX said:


> anyone out there using the new pieps vector beacon?? I have owned a Pieps DSP for several years which im perfectly happy with, but this new model from some of the previews im seeing is awesome except for the fact its powered with Lithium batteries ?!?!?!?


The battery thing alone along with the price is enough to turn me off


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think it's available yet. At least at the last time I checked my Liberty Mountain account. 

I had several friends check it out at SIA last year. Their words where that it looked like a "game changer". Take that for what it's worth because obviously there was no field work with it. If and it's a big "if" it comes out this season, I should be able to get my hands on a demo. I'll post my thoughts. I need to do this with the 3+ too. The biggest thing is that there isn't any snow, hopefully it'll get started here shortly. Otherwise, we'll be doing beacon searches in piles of leaves at the local park.


----------

